

Why Airplane Food Is So Bad - Brajeshwar
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/05/the-evolution-of-airplane-food/371076/

======
josefresco
Airplane food? You mean the bag of pretzels and half-can of soda? Can't say
I've been on a flight with a full meal in well over a decade.

~~~
pedalpete
That must be because you're only flying short-haul, dare I say, likely within
North America.

Can you imaging being on a flight for more than 6 or 7 hours without anything
to eat? The flight from Sydney to LA is 14.5 hrs. They have to feed every
passenger. I would be surprised if flights from the Eastern US to Hawaii
didn't also have meals service included in the ticket.

~~~
josefresco
You're right, I was making a lame joke about food _not_ being served anymore
on these short-haul flights. Yes a 6-7 hour flight with no food would be ...
hard but I wonder what % of flights actually serve meals anymore.

